# Seltsames Ruckeln



## Ultramarinrot (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Hab gerade mal wieder SC2 installiert in Vorfreude auf den neuen Teil und musste feststellen, dass ich komische Ruckler habe.

Ist mir jetzt im Spiel gegen die KI aufgefallen, online hab ich jetzt noch garnicht gespielt. 

Genaue Beschreibung zu den Rucklern:

Sie tauchen so alle 5-10 Sekunden auf und äußern sich durch nen Freeze von ca. einer halben Sekunde. Die Fps Zahl die mir der Afterburner dabei anzeigt liegt konstant über 100. Das Problem tritt sowohl auf den geringsten Einstellungen als auch auf Extremen Einstellungen auf. Unter minimalen Einstellungen habe ich dann Konstant über 180 fps  (zumindest am Anfang vom Spiel, weiter hab ich noch nicht getestet.)

VGA Treiber ist der 13.2 Beta 6, alle weiteren Treiber sind ebenso aktuell.

Das Problem tritt mit zwei Karten im Crossfire und auch mit einer allein auf. 




Hoffe jemand kennt das Problem,


LG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

Das ist bei SC2 leider seit dem neuen Patch (2.0.4) quasi normal, das war auch damals so beim Patch 1.5, da hat es auch mehrere kleine Patches gedauert bis es wieder flüssig war.
Das liegt am Spiel, nicht an deiner Hardware oder Inet Verbindung, das weiß ich genau, weil ich zu 95% SC2 offline spiele.
Am besten du lässt bei jedem Start die Arcade Karte "Unit Preloader" einmal durchlaufen(geht auch Offline), das reduziert diese Ruckler wenigstens Großteils.
Blizzard testet diese Patches wohl nicht mehr öffentlich (Stichwort Puplic Test), daher werden solche Fehler nicht gefunden.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (27. Februar 2013)

Blizzardmurks

Tritt das auch bei Onlinespielen auf? 

Ich probier das gleich mal aus, danke dir schonmal


----------



## xpSyk (27. Februar 2013)

1. Keinen Beta Treiber nutzen, der ist ja noch nicht fertig. 

2. VSync Aktivieren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

Das hat nichts mit den Treibern zu tun, und Vsync behebt das nicht.
Man muss sich nur die Kritiken/Beschwerden auf der Offiziellen SC2 Seite ansehen/durchlesen, wer des Englischen mächtig ist auch die UK bzw USA Seiten, dort wird darüber genauer bzw vermehrt Diskutiert.
•Technischer Kundendienst - Foren - StarCraft II


----------



## Ultramarinrot (27. Februar 2013)

Vsync hatte ich schon getestet, hat nicht geholfen. Auf Beta Treiber verzichten kommt sowieso nicht in Frage :>


Kann es sein das ich zu blöd bin nen eigenes Spiel gegen die KI zu erstellen? Das Spielemenü sieht auch irgendwie echt komisch aus, nicht so wie am Anfang als ich früher mal gespielt habe... 
Kann mir da irgendwie nur nen KI Gegner zuweisen lassen, da kommt dann ein sehr leichter Gegner, kann man das nicht mehr selbst wählen? Das wäre ja dreist....?!

Ich bin überfordert


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

Musst auf "Eigene Spiele" gehen 
Und ja, seit dem Release hat sich das erscheinen bereits Zwei mal geändert, das aktuelle Erscheinungsbild ist ganz neu, seit einer Woche da.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, Eigene Spiele, hab ich auch angeschaut aber keine Option zum erstellen gefunden. Ich schau es mir gerade nochmal schnell an. Vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur zu doof :>


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn du es Offline starten willst, musst du vorher die einzelnen Karten manuell einzeln laden, das sie auch Offlien zur Verfügung stehen.
Online fällt das fast nicht auf, weil man sowieso Online ist.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (27. Februar 2013)

So konnte jetzt ein eiegnes Spiel erstellen 

Hab auch vorher den unit prealoader durchlaufen lassen, lieferte nur nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis =(

Zusätzlich habe ich jetzt noch das Problem, dass nur noch eine Karte ausgelastet wird =/


Blizzard MURKS!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn du Online bist, kann es sein das ein großer Teil der Ruckler durch den Download im Hintergrund verursacht wird.
Denn es werden ~5GB Herunter geladen (für HotS) wenn man Online ist, auch wenn im Launcher kein Download angezeigt wird, sieht man wenn man den Launcher startet und auf Info -> Verbindungsinfo geht.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, stimmt, gerade nachgesehen 

Mein neues Crossfireproblem besteht auch nach nem Neustart noch... Aber eigentlich auch wurscht hab eh locker über 80 Fps eher so 100


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

Erst wenn der Download beendet ist kannst du sagen, wie viel Ruckler du hast, mit oder ohne den Unit Preloader.
Also fleißig herunter laden, und dann wieder berichten.
Warum der Download im Hintergrund läuft, ohne anzeige, weiß nur Blizzard, darüber wurde ja auf der SC2 Seite bereits berichtet bzw diskutiert, aber nachvollziehbare Antworten sind Fehlanzeige.
•http://eu.battle.net/sc2/de/blog/7274928/Download_im_Hintergrund_nun_verfügbar_-11_02_2013


----------



## Ultramarinrot (27. Februar 2013)

Jo, aber das das Spiel nur eine Graka nutzt kann ja nicht am Download liegen. Und zuerst ging es ja mit beiden, wurden beide ausgelastet. Nur später dann nicht mehr.. Jetzt unabhänig von den Rucklern.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Februar 2013)

Muss wohl am Treiber liegen, mehrere GPUs unterstützt ja SC2 bzw die Treiber, bei Nvidia weiß ich das zumindest 100%ig.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (28. Februar 2013)

Das Ruckeln ist weg seitdem das Update fertig ist  

Danke dir nochmal.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Februar 2013)

No problemo


----------



## Ultramarinrot (28. Februar 2013)

Und mit Radeon Pro und erzwungenem Crossfireprofil werden auch beide Karten ausgelastet. Scheint wohl echt nen Blizzard Problem zu sein, hatte ich eben bei Diablo 3 auch (auch wieder mal installiert). Auch dort hilft nur der Zwang via Radeon Pro... komisch...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Februar 2013)

Das ein großer Blizzard Patch, selbst ein oder mehrere Patches benötigt ist leider Tatsache, man will eben den Kunden mit vielen Patches beglücken (im guten sinne), aber dabei werden manchmal Tests bzw Kontrolle vernachlässigt.


----------

